# Kann bitte einer mal aufzählen was.....



## KooF (19. Januar 2005)

Kann bitte mal jemand aufzählen wieviele Programmiersprachen es gibt und wie die alle heisen?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (19. Januar 2005)

Du bist echt gut.
Es gibt wahrscheinlich ca. 8 Milliarden Programmiersprachen (mal grob geschaetzt).

Ich persoenlich habe mich (vor einigen Jahren) mit folgenden auseinandergesetzt:

Basic
Turbo Pascal
Object Pascal (also Delphi)
C/C++
Assembler
HTML (ist irgendwo auch 'ne Programmiersprache)
PHP
JavaScript

Dann fallen mir noch ein:
Cobol
Fortran
Java
Perl

Hmm, das war's erstmal was mir spontan in den Sinn kommt.

Nachtrag:

ADA
Haskell
Python
Ruby

Nachtrag 2:

Ach ja, da waeren noch die ganzen .NET-Varianten, z.B. von Visual Basic oder C


----------



## hpvw (19. Januar 2005)

Ein paar habe ich auch noch:
ABAP
LISP
Visual Basic
GW Basic
Scheme
Mosel
Smalltalk
Kylix

Ich glaube, eine vollständige Liste aller Programmiersprachen wird man nicht schreiben können.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (19. Januar 2005)

hpvw hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Visual Basic
> GW Basic



Ist doch auch nur Basic. 
Und von Basic gibt es so viele Varianten, allein davon eine komplette Liste aufzustellen ist schon schwer genug.


----------



## hpvw (19. Januar 2005)

reptiler hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ist doch auch nur Basic.
> Und von Basic gibt es so viele Varianten, allein davon eine komplette Liste aufzustellen ist schon schwer genug.


Klar, da hast Du recht, aber kleinere Unterschiede gibt es auch da und eine vollständige Liste aller Programmiersprachen, sollte auch Varianten enthalten   

Wenn die Frage abschließend beantwortet werden soll, wird das ganz schön Sysiphusarbeit.

Gruß hpvw


----------



## Dennis Wronka (19. Januar 2005)

hpvw hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Klar, da hast Du recht, aber kleinere Unterschiede gibt es auch da und eine vollständige Liste aller Programmiersprachen, sollte auch Varianten enthalten



Okay, da hast Du auch wieder recht.



			
				hpvw hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wenn die Frage abschließend beantwortet werden soll, wird das ganz schön Sysiphusarbeit.



Ich hoffe er besteht nicht drauf.


----------



## KooF (19. Januar 2005)

was wären denn die wichtigsten?

Vielleicht die hier:

C/C++ Programmierung die wichtigste oder?
Visual Basic
(Pascal) (was is da Objekt und turbo?)
Java (Spieleprogrammierung)
Javascript (weis ich nicht glaub teil von internetprogrammierung)
HTML (internetseiten-programmierung)

was ist von dennen die einfachste?


----------



## hpvw (19. Januar 2005)

KooF hat gesagt.:
			
		

> was wären denn die wichtigsten?


Das kommt sehr darauf an, was Du vorhast.
Für mich sind es die hier:
Java (Plattformunabhängig, Objektorientiert, Garbagecolector!)
PHP (Webprogrammierung, auch geeignet für Quick'n'Dirty)
HTML + CSS (auch wenn ich die persönlich nicht als Programmiersprache betrachte)
Und ab und zu arbeite ich noch mit Delphi.

Aber die Frage nach den wichtigsten Programmiersprachen lässt sich nicht eindeutig beantworten.
Ein SAP-Systemprogrammierer sollte z.B. ABAP können, aber für die meisten Programmierer dürfte diese Sprache ziemlich unwichtig sein.
Wer mit Xpress-MP Optimierungsprobleme lösen will, sollte sich mit Mosel auskennen, auch diese Sprache ist für mindestens 99% der Programmierer irrelevant.

Du führst Visual Basic als wichtig an, für mich ist Visual Basic völlig egal und mir fällt kein Zweck ein, wofür ich die Sprache lernen sollte. Wer mit VB angefangen hat, wird vielleicht sagen, ihm falle kein Zweck ein, wofür er Delphi lernen sollte, weil er das auch alles mit VB machen kann.

Wieso führst Du für Java Spieleprogrammierung an? Ich kenne nur sehr wenige Spiele, die in Java geschrieben sind, außer vielleicht Handyspiele. Meinst Du das?
Für Handyprogrammierung gehört Java vielleicht zu einer der allerwichtigsten Sprachen.

Solange Du HTML als Programmiersprache betrachtest, ist es IMHO die einfachste. Danach würde ich Object Pascal aka Delphi nennen. Aber das ist auch eine sehr persönliche Meinung, andere mögen mit Java, VB oder einer der anderen am leichtesten Anfangen können.
Relativ leicht zu lernen, finde ich, ist PHP, aber das taucht in Deiner Wichtig-Liste nicht auf.

C++ ist vermutlich am universelsten, aber auch nicht für jeden Zweck das Optimum oder geeignet.

Gruß hpvw


----------



## Matrix Scripter (20. Januar 2005)

Mir fallen da noch ein paar spezielle Versionen wie 
 Blitz Basic
 Pure Basic
 Dark Basic
 und QBasic ein.
 QBasic ist ein normales Basic für Windows Rechner.
 Die anderen wurden für die Spiele entwicklung gebraucht.
 Aber so weit ich weiss nicht von Profis.

 mfG Matrix Scripter


----------



## T0ast3r (20. Januar 2005)

Ihr habt das wichtigste vergessen: C# !


----------



## Dennis Wronka (20. Januar 2005)

T0ast3r hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ihr habt das wichtigste vergessen: C# !



Haben wir doch garnicht. Siehe meine erste Antwort, da hab ich's beilaeufig erwaehnt.
Und ob C# die wichtigste Sprache ist, darueber laesst sich streiten.



			
				Matrix Scripter hat gesagt.:
			
		

> QBasic ist ein normales Basic für Windows Rechner.
> Die anderen wurden für die Spiele entwicklung gebraucht.
> Aber so weit ich weiss nicht von Profis.


 
Mit QBasic kann man auch Spiele schreiben.
Ich hab damals mit QBasic meine ersten Programmiererfahrungen gesammelt und Textadventures geschrieben.
Nix tolles, aber trotzdem Spiele.

Nachtrag: QBasic gab es auch schon vor langer, langer Weile unter dem guten, alten MS-DOS.


----------



## SilentWarrior (20. Januar 2005)

Auf dieser Seite dürften so ziemlich die meisten zu finden sein.


----------



## hpvw (20. Januar 2005)

reptiler hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Mit QBasic kann man auch Spiele schreiben.
> Ich hab damals mit QBasic meine ersten Programmiererfahrungen gesammelt und Textadventures geschrieben.
> Nix tolles, aber trotzdem Spiele.
> 
> Nachtrag: QBasic gab es auch schon vor langer, langer Weile unter dem guten, alten MS-DOS.


Mit QBasic unter DOS habe ich auch meine ersten Gehversuche im Programmieren gemacht.
Das waren Zeiten, kein Syntaxhighlighting, kein Code-Completion, einfach nur ein Editor.
Mein erstes Projekt war, Nibbles etwas mehr Gewalt im Multiplayer zu verleihen.
Wir waren es einfach leid, das bei 9 Schluss war, also alle Zahlen raus und zunehmend schnellere Verlängerung der Schlange, damit es nur noch darum geht, den anderen einzukesseln.
Als es endlich lief wurde zwei Wochen lang Nibbles gedaddelt und viele neue Schimpfwörter erfunden   



			
				T0ast3r hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ihr habt das wichtigste vergessen: C# !


C# als die wichtigste Sprache zu nennen, ist schon etwas gewagt. Aber für Dich mag es die wichtigste sein, da will ich nicht widersprechen.



			
				SilentWarrior hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Auf dieser Seite dürften so ziemlich die meisten zu finden sein.


Super Link! Aber ich denke, wenn man lange genug auch in einzelnen Programmen deren Sprachen sucht (siehe mein Beispiel Mosel), wird man mindestens noch doppelt so viele finden. Für die in der Allgemeinheit gebräuchlichen Sprachen sollte die Liste aber locker reichen.

Gruß hpvw


----------



## Matrix Scripter (21. Januar 2005)

Hi Leute!


> Zitat von reptiler
> Mit QBasic kann man auch Spiele schreiben.


 Ja mit QBasic kann man auch Spiele schreiben.
 Aber die anderen Sprachen wurden extra dafür entworfen und deshalb bin ich nicht näher auf die Spieleprogrammmierung in QBasic eingegangen.
 Aber du hast natürlich recht mit QBasic kann man Spiele programmieren.

 mfG Matrix Scripter


----------



## Dennis Wronka (21. Januar 2005)

Ist halt alles nur eine Sache des Willens.
Aber wirklich geeignet ist es dafuer nicht, das muss ich zugeben.
Ich denk aber, dass es ein ganz guter Einstieg in die Programmierung an sich war ein paar lustige Textadventures zu basteln.


----------



## takidoso (21. Dezember 2005)

Halli und Hallo,
Leider weiß ich den Link nicht mehr, aber es gibt eine Seite im Internet wo eine Menge (wenn auch nicht alle) Programmierspracen und ihre Verwandtschaften dargestellt waren ebenso die Zeitlicheeinordnung ihres Erscheinens.
Ich habe mir nicht alle Beiträge hierzu durchgelesen, aber habt ihr schon...
Logo, 
Comal,
Cobol,
PL1
Forth
Ada
REXX
mit aufgenommen?

Beim Thema Assembler stört es mich immer, dass Assembler selbstverständlich als eine Sprache angesehen wird. Ich sehe daweniger eine Sprache als eine Sprachfamilie. Gegenüber Assembler würde ich z.B. "höhere Programmiersprachen", "Objektorientierte Sprachen" als Kategorie dagegenstellen, denn schließlich hat Jeder Prozessor-Typ seinen eigenen (und zwar nicht nur OP-Codes sondern auch Mnemonics) und damit auch nicht selten eigenständige Idiome. Ich selbst hatte früher mal (lang lang ists her) mit 2 verschiedenen 8-Bitern zu tun gehabt (6510 und 8085) und vor noch ca 6 Jahren mit /370 Assembler mein Brot verdient. Und das ist wirklich ein Unterschied wie zwischen Tag und Nacht.

Takidoso


----------



## fanste (8. Januar 2006)

Gute Abend/Nacht @all.

Kurz ne Frage:

Welche Programmiersprachen sollte man können, um sich "Programmierer" schimpfen zu dürfen?
Bin interessiert in 
- Webdesign/-anwendungen
- Applicationen/Spiele erstellen

Bisher kann ich (mehr oder weniger):
- PHP/MYSQL
- HTML
- JS
- CSS (Was eigentlich keine ist)
- Java (noch ganz am Anfang (Newbie)) => Bisher das einzigste, was für Applicationen/Spiele etwas geeignet ist.

mb fanste


----------



## Dennis Wronka (8. Januar 2006)

Also wenn es um Spiele geht wirst Du wohl um C++ nicht herumkommen.
Auch die meisten kommerziellen Anwendungen, und auch der groesste Teil der OpenSource-Software, ist in C++ geschrieben.
Des weiteren sollte man wohl so viele Sprachen wie moeglich beherrschen, denn uf dem Markt sind die Anforderungen immer wieder anders. Einige Firmen suchen Java-Entwickler, andere eben C-Programmierer oder Web-Designer die mit Hilfe von PHP oder meinetwegen auch Perl schicke Webseiten zaubern koennen.
Und um die persoenlichen Chancen zu verbessern ist es immer gut universell einsetzbar zu sein.


----------



## Duddle (8. Januar 2006)

takidoso hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Halli und Hallo,
> Leider weiß ich den Link nicht mehr, aber es gibt eine Seite im Internet wo eine Menge (wenn auch nicht alle) Programmierspracen und ihre Verwandtschaften dargestellt waren ebenso die Zeitlicheeinordnung ihres Erscheinens.
> I


 
http://www.levenez.com/lang/history.html

 Duddle


----------



## fanste (8. Januar 2006)

Also wird es am besten sein, wenn ich mal noch C++ lerne und die anderen so lerne, dass ich mich als (fast) Profi bezeichnen kann.

Welche Sprachen sollte man noch in "reserve" haben? Also welche wird noch am häufigsten gebraucht?

Kennt jemand gute, wenns geht deutsche, Tutorials für C++?
Zudem wollte ich mir auch mal Perl/CGI etwas anschauen/anlernen, finde aber irgendwie keine gescheiten (und auch deutsche) Tutorials. Kann mir auch da bitte jemand weiterhelfen?

mb fanste


----------



## RedWing (8. Januar 2006)

> Also wird es am besten sein, wenn ich mal noch C++ lerne und die anderen so lerne, dass ich mich als (fast) Profi bezeichnen kann.





> Bisher kann ich (mehr oder weniger):
> ...
> - Java (noch ganz am Anfang (Newbie)) => Bisher das einzigste, was für Applicationen/Spiele etwas geeignet ist.



Dann solltest du erstmal Java richtig lernen. Es ist auf jeden fall pädagogisch wertvoller
bei einer Sprache zu bleiben. Und nicht dauernd hin und her zu wechseln
Und java ist für den Anfang genau das Richtige... Da werden eine ganze Menge Sachen 
versteckt die C++ besitzt und die für Anfänger sehr schnell sehr unbequem werden 
koennen und derjenige dann sehr schnell die Lust am Lernen verlieren kann...
C++ kann man später immer noch lernen. Und der Sprung von java auf C++
und umgekehrt ist nicht allzu schwer man muss halt nur eine Sprache von den beiden
beherrschen...
Ausserdem kann man mit java auch jegliche Art von Spiele entwickeln...

Gruß

RedWing


----------



## fanste (8. Januar 2006)

Also erst Java können und anschließend auf neue Sprachen aufrüsten?
Kennt jemand zu dieser Sprache gute Tutorials? Ich habe nur ein paar Bücher im HTML Format. (Java ist eine Insel, usw)

EDIT: Hab soeben ne Linkliste gefunden. http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials130790.html


----------



## RedWing (8. Januar 2006)

> Also erst Java können und anschließend auf neue Sprachen aufrüsten?



Würd ich sagen ja. Vor allen Dingen wenn du mit Java schon begonnen hast.
Es ist für Leute die Programmiersprachen lernen wollen wie ich finde eindeutig 
die bessere Alternative zu C++.


> Kennt jemand zu dieser Sprache gute Tutorials?


Ein Buch zur Hand zu haben mit dem man sich auch mal gemuetlich zurückziehen kann 
ist wie ich finde auch essentiell...
Ein Buch was ich dir auch ans Herz legen kann findest du hier:
Ist zwar neu gekauft ein bisschen teuer aber es lohnt sich  :
http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/ASIN/3827371163/qid=1136725731/302-5651710-5429665


Gruß

RedWing


----------



## takidoso (8. Januar 2006)

Also zu der vorangegangenen Frage mal ein Statement, wann man sich Programmierer schimpfen könne:
Also meiner Meinung nach ist die Sprache unerheblich, solange man einfach damit umgehen kann. Anderseits ist es wichtig die Philosophie und Idiome der jeweiligen Sprache zu kennen und zu achten/respektieren. Und genau da liegt manchmal der Hase im Pfeffer. Ich habe so manche Javaprogramme von C-Programmierern gesehen manchmal auch von C++. Auch wenn natürlich die Programme funktionierten waren sie nicht selten in den Idiomen von C und nicht von Java geschrieben.  Z.B.  ist man von C gewohnt Arraygrenzen selbst abzufragen, weil dies C nicht selbst tut. Aber in  Java sollte man dies halt nicht, weil das von Java übernommen wird.Ich denke es ist richtig eine Sprache erstmal gut zu kennen, aber nicht schlecht ist es auch andere zu erkunden, die vielleicht auch total anders sind, um sich ein Bild davon zu machen, dass, die einen Techniken der einen Sprache nicht so sonderlich gut für vieleicht die andere Sprache sein müssen. 
Also ich mit Programmierung angefangen hatte, als Teeny, dachte ich auch mit je mehr Sprachenn ich umgehe desto besser werde ich möglicher sein. Aber dies trift halt nur teilweise zu. Damals war es auch etwas einfacher, da die Entwicklungsumgebungen einfacher gestrickt waren, un man nicht sonderlich viel zusätzliche Technologien, Bibliotheken, Frameworks etc. hatte. 
wenn man sich z.B. Java anschaut ist die Sprache selbst gar nicht so schwer, aber die ganzen zum Teil auch sich gegenseitig konkurrierenden Technulogien wird niemand alles beherschen können, für mich ganz klar auch die Frage wozu eigetnlich: wer EJB macht, wird vermutlich Hibernate und JDO nicht benötigen. Alle drei Technologien schlagen in quasi die selbe Kerbe und sind jeweils eine Wissenschaft für sich. Änlich verhält es sich  mit SWT, Swing und AWT In anderen Worten die sprache zu kennen ist eine Sache, die dazu mitgebrachten oder zusätzlichen Technologien eine weitere. Manchmal stelle ich mir auch die Frage ob ich nun etwas bestehendes verwende und erst mal reichlich Zeit damit verbringe es verstehen zu lernen, oder ob ich für die ein oder eine Problematik nicht schnell sebst was bastele. Früher hat man halt sehr viel mehr selbst zu Fuß gemacht als heute, andererseits sind die Ansprüche auf die Endergebnise erheblich gewachsen.

in diesem Sinne 

Takidoso


----------



## Tobias K. (8. Januar 2006)

moin


Guckst du da:
http://www.99-bottles-of-beer.net/


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## fanste (8. Januar 2006)

Jetzt wo wir schonmal dabei sind, was für Programme werden benötigt, damit man mit C++ überhaupt etwas anfangen kann? (Dann brauch später nicht nochmal zu fargen, wenn ichs anfang zu lernen)
Bei Java benötigt man ja z. B. die Java Runtime Environment (Ich benutz noch nen passenden Editor (Javaeditor)).


----------



## chrysler (14. Januar 2006)

Hallo.
Dennis, ich zitier dich mal:


			
				Dennis Wronka hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Dann fallen mir noch ein:
> Cobol
> Fortran
> Perl
> Python



Kannst du mir Neuling sagen, welche Funktionen diese Sprachen haben?
Ich meine Fortran war die älteste, Cobol ist auch recht alt.

Mich interessiert genau wie den, der hier den Thread gepostet hat, 
wie ich ein Verständnis davon bekomme, wo die eine Sprache aufhört,
und was die andere Sprache vielleicht mehr kann.

Danke


----------



## Dennis Wronka (15. Januar 2006)

Das kann ich leider nicht, denn ich habe mit keiner der von Dir genannten Sprachen geaerbeitet.
Wikipedia sollte Dir Deine Frage aber durchaus beantworten koennen.


----------

